# What is my DT doing???



## Stitch (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok.... Never seen this before...
http://youtu.be/auN83M08K5Q


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 2, 2013)

Appears to be making a nest to lay eggs.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 2, 2013)

It does look like she is making a nest. I've never seen it in person but I do know torts use their back legs to dig a hole for the nest. keep checking and see if any eggs are laid?


----------



## thatrebecca (Jul 2, 2013)

My DT does this too! He's a juvenile who, I'm quite sure, can't be laying eggs. He actually just started doing it this past week when it got hot. Made me wonder if it was a way to get to cooler by sitting on the hole?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 2, 2013)

Definitely digging a nest!  Mine have been busy all week doing it too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, that IS nest digging behaviour, however the tortoise doesn't look big enough to be laying eggs. How old it is?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 2, 2013)

Well I thought it was a HE also... I had another larger tortoise that ran away a year and a half ago, I thought they were only about 10 years old. They were tiny when I got them about 3 inches wide... I assumed they were very young. I didn't think they were old enough to mate either. I am keeping an eye on it. I will be amazed if it is laying eggs, But I did just read that A female desert tortoise can store sperm for several years, meaning that one mating can result in several years of hatchlings. :0. I will keep you posted ...thanks for any and all info!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 2, 2013)

They can also lay eggs even if they aren't fertile.


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2013)

That is a girl and she is digging a nest.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, "she" dug for a long time and then just stopped and sat there, after a bit she then decided she was hungry and ventured out into the grass to eat a bit... I have her some food and she was really hungry, then she went to her spot she likes to sleep and didn't go back to the hole.


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2013)

Females will often dig several "test" holes, before they dig THE hole and deposit their eggs.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow... This will be amazing if she does. I saw two other "test" places she looked at and dug a little then left today... This was her best one.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Jul 26, 2013)

I just love that videhttp://www.tortoiseforum.org/user-2859.htmlo. Her fat little legs working so diligently. So cute. Wowwee!!! if you end up having eggs. Sad that the other tortoise went away and got lost. Good luck with good eggs! : )


----------

